#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Upside down Eye of Providence + snake and alchemical symbol

## mmikaoj

Here is the link: (http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l6...pqyqo1_400.png)

I am wondering about the interpretation of this symbolism. 
The standing pyramid with eye is known as The all-seeing eye or "The eye of providence) But what does it signify when you turn the pyramid pointing down? I have read a few threads on some conspiracy theory-forums but I think this can have other (and more "real") explanations than the ones I gathered there. Anyone care to make an interpretation of their own?

Also the symbolism with the snake, wrapped around the pyramid, (in the garden of Eden maybe, or something else?) 

And the strange lines and eternity sign underneath. It has been suggested that it is the alchemical symbol for sulfur (or, brimstone) but some charts iI found through google does not show this symbol at all. 

People I've talked with have thought that it can be the mark of a criminal organization or religious cult of some sort. What do you think?
Help me out with this please!

----------


## Black Wizard

Perhaps it is the symbol of an black magic organization. Sulfur's symbol is also used as a symbol of satanism, black magic, as well as the upside down pyramid and the snake.

----------


## zero

to me it looks like a tatoo drawing. the triangle may not even be a pyramid. this symbol seems to me to be of a destructive nature think tower of the taro. the snake is on the attack and the all seeing eye ever observing. one could even see this snake as the all in all unravaling, thus making it chaos in this aspect.

----------


## Black Wizard

> that symbol under it looks very familiar not sure where ive seen it before, but i notice that the snake is curved behind the inverted triangle 5 times maybe 5 has a meaning, but who knows? its just a shot in the dark for me Lol


The curved snake could signify an upside down pentagram.

----------


## NTS

That particular eye looks very similar to Watain's Casus Luciferi album artwork.

Google Image Result for http://www.elegyrecords.org/web/shop/images/watain_Casus_Luciferi.jpg

Great black metal album as well.

----------


## fratertwkr

well first ask yourself what the upright pyramid symbolizes, the lemniscus cross symbol I have read explanations on what the individual pieces symbolize but I don't know exactly what it is other than a symbol used in satanism. The explanation I have read just states it symbolizes infinity and the cross symb the spirit, third eye and heart chakras. I have no idea what the serpent wrapped around the triangle represents. You'll figure it out eventually be patient meditate on it, you could even try evoking neutral or friendly spirits to help you out like the pro occultists.

----------

